# Грыжа в шейном отделе, слабость мышц



## Марусяя (30 Мар 2022)

Здравствуйте уважаемые врачи, я как-то создавала тут тему по поводу слабости мышц. Слабость мышц рук, в основном в предплечьях, и мышц ног, в основном бедра и икры, слабость как будто перезанималась в спортзале.. Иногда онемение в правой руки. На мрт шеи обнаружена грыжа, врачи говорят разное, кто-то что это связано с грыжей в шее, кто-то говорит что нет. Хочу обратиться к @Доктор Ступин, пожалуйста посмотрите моё мрт и скажите свое мнение нужна ли мне операция, может ли грыжа моя давать такую слабость.

Почему-то не могу загрузить мрт. Пишут не поддерживает формат.


----------



## La murr (30 Мар 2022)

@Марусяя, здравствуйте!
При загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438

Или загрузите папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дайте ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2022)

В чем проявляется слабость?
Динамометром кисти проверяли? 
Сумку из магазина домой приносите? 
Отжиматься от  пола можете? 
Можете на видео показать пример слабости?



> Шейный лордоз выпрямлен. Кифоз на уровне с5. Высота межпозв дисков в сегментах С5С7 снижена, интенсивность сигнала от них в т2 режиме также резко снижена, выпячивпния межпозв (мп) дисков выявлены в сегментах :
> На уровне с3-с4 картина дорсального выпячивания дискоостиофитного комплекса до 2мм.с сужением переднего субарахноидального и фораминального пространства.
> На уровне с4-с5 также как на с3-с4
> На уровне с5-с6 на фоне неравномерного циркулярного выпячивания дискоостиофитного комплекса до 3мм определяется картина задней медианной грыжи размером 4мм ширина 9мм высота 6мм,с сужением переднего субарахноидального и фораминального пространства
> ...


МРТ лучше, чем у меня.
Рефлексы есть?
Чувствительность не нарушена.


----------



## Марусяя (30 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Рефлексы есть?
> Чувствительность не нарушена.



Рефлексы есть, Чувствительность не нарушена,,, это невролог сказал, но в кистях бывает как онемение, колики в правой кисти. 
Отжиматься наверно не смогу, очень сильная слабость, вообще во всех мышцах. Приседаю от силы раз 7 и потом в мышцах сильная забитость и слабость сильнее. Делала эмнг врач сказала миопатий нет, игольчатую. Стимуляционную делала, но почему то только руки смотрели, миастении неьт

Доктор а что значит мрт лучше чем у вас? Меня невролог напугал стеноз ом, сказал операцию делать, что может парализовать, а другой врач сказала это бред... Извините пишу с её слов

На мрт головы сосудистые очаги, РС исключили вроде, делала без контраста, врач сказал не надо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Рефлексы есть, Чувствительность не нарушена,,, это невролог сказал, но в кистях бывает как онемение, колики в правой кисти.
> Отжиматься наверно не смогу, очень сильная слабость, вообще во всех мышцах. Приседаю от силы раз 7 и потом в мышцах сильная забитость и слабость сильнее. Делала эмнг врач сказала миопатий нет, игольчатую. Стимуляционную делала, но почему то только руки смотрели, миастении неьт


То есть слабость и рук и ног?


----------



## Марусяя (30 Мар 2022)

В правой руке рефлексы снижены, в ней же и колики, онемения в ней больше,,и болит у плеча, иногда бывает что трудно работать кистью, как после мороза, заторможенные пальцы



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть слабость и рук и ног?


Да, слабость и в руках и в ногах, но невролог сказал что сила в них нормальная.. А я присесть током не могу, и руки висят как плети, и в предплечьях чувство какбудто штангу подымала, это постоянно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> В правой руке рефлексы снижены, в ней же и колики, онемения в ней больше,,и болит у плеча, иногда бывает что трудно работать кистью, как после мороза, заторможенные пальцы


О синдроме запястного канала рассматривали вариант?


----------



## Марусяя (30 Мар 2022)

Мне главное понять и услышать ваше мнение по поводу грыжи в шее, в ней ли дело., стоит ли лезть в шею, операции, рчд, итд?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> О синдроме запястного канала рассматривали вариант?


Нет, никто из неврологов не предлогал, но наверно он есть от грыжи, тк постоянно в правой кисти онемение и колики,, пальцы немеют, особенно большой и указательный.. А вот остальная слабость в мышцах связана ли с ней? Так же часто немеет лицо, язык часть.

Ещё забыла написать, хожу через силу, прям ноги еле волочу, иногда подварачивается левый голеностоп, и внем неприятное ощущение типа судороги.

Была у левицкого, он исключил все плохие болезни, сказал это невроз, но мрт шеи даже не глянул, а наш невролог мне дал оформлять инвалидность, тк уверен что это от грыжи миелопатия

Доктор вы спросили смогу ли отжаться, попробовала, 3 раза, потом руки задрожали и в предплечьях скрванность сразу. И как снять на видео свою слабость?ещё так же слабость появляется в челюсти, даже не слабость а скорее всего как спазм, трудно иногда жевать и разговаривать, язык не шевелится как будто, и рот... И глотка так же иногда как спазм.. Эти симптомы непостоянные


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Доктор вы спросили смогу ли отжаться, попробовала, 3 раза, потом руки задрожали и в предплечьях скрванность сразу. И как снять на видео свою слабость?ещё так же слабость появляется в челюсти, даже не слабость а скорее всего как спазм, трудно иногда жевать и разговаривать, язык не шевелится как будто, и рот... И глотка так же иногда как спазм.. Эти симптомы непостоянные


Все, что непонятно и не подтверждается, скорее невроз.
Лекарства от невроза принимаете?
По снимкам нельзя судить о причине точно, можно предполагать.
По описанию - не похоже на причину в шейном отделе, так как нет признаков миелита.
А при осмотре врача нет признаков корешкового синдрома.
Пришлите МРТ на почту.


----------



## Радим (30 Мар 2022)

Здравствуйте. Если вы не против, я сюда влезу) Все что вы описываете - у меня похожее уже год, то проходит, то уходит. Я читал вашу прошлую тему, у вас там тоже ушло и на долго. У меня три протрузии в шее, тело кривое, не сильно конечно (окружающие в упор не видят даже если намекать), но все же кривое и это сказывается на мышцах - они натянутые. Вот вы описываете слабость в мышцах, тяжесть - у меня похожее переодически по левой стороне, НО. По факту эта тяжесть как бы не определить со стороны, я не падаю на одну сторону, да и сила вроде одинаковая. Вы пишите что кружку поднять не можете - представьте себе человека, который кружку поднять не может и потом у него бац и все прошло счастливо и на долго. То есть "не могу кружку поднять" - это мол серьезно как бы, такое не проходит по щелчку пальцев, так? Так. Я когда в уныние ухожу, в панику, я и аппетит на неделю теряю (а я человек так сказать любящий искУшать)), лежу сутками и ничего не хочу - анализируя, я понимаю, что потеря аппетита и так далее случились со мной когда я себя как бы внутреннее чуть ли уже не проводил в последний путь. Проходят годы, а мы с вами живы, стабильны - странно, не так ли? Честно, если я сейчас впаду в такую панику, мои "просто ощущение слабости в левой части тела" - обернутся в "встать не могу" и так далее, я знаю как это и что это, увы но это так - вегетативная нервная система или как это называется? Очень сильная штука. Я тоже такой паникер, но оптимистичный паникер и у меня все это плавает на уровне "да, мне кранты, все плохо, но я поборюсь ещё... НЕТ, все ещё хорошо!")) А грыжа реально может такое давать судя по прочитанным 100+ мной темам и здесь и на других форумах. Как раз из-за неврологических симптомах (типа онемение, слабость - корешковый синдром?) и делают операции. Но я вот вас читаю и понимаю, что вы в 2021 году были с такими симптомами, потом все прошло и вот 2022 год и у вас снова эти симптомы - грыжа уменьшалась что ли в размерах и переставала давить на нервный корешок? А потом такая "а дай ка я ещё раз увеличусь в два раза и надавлю Марусе, чтобы она обновилась на форуме")) Извините меня за мои шутки, я знаю каково вам сейчас морально, но у меня тоже самое по сути, но благодаря тому что я научился откровенно говоря плевать на это все - симптомы уменьшились раз в 99 наверное минимум, это просто МИНИМУМ. Чтобы научиться плевать на это, у меня ушёл год. Знаете как я себя грыз и провожал 100 раз в последний поход? Потом мне надоело. Я просто начал делать гимнастику для шеи, закаливаться (контрастный душ) и знаете это помогает. Благодаря Доктору Ступину я многое понял недавно и сейчас буду обновлять свой "рацион" для оздоровления. А на счёт того, что у вас руки трясутся от отжиманий - ну так конечно, это не привычная для вас нагрузка, для ваших мышц. Это тоже самое что выйти на ринг любителю против чемпиона мира и удивляться, почему любитель не выстоял даже 1 раунда из 12. Чтобы отжиматься не только 3 раза, но и 4, 5... 30 - нужно постепенно увеличивать нагрузку? Лично я делаю это так и к примеру месяц назад я мог стоять в обычной планке только 15 секунд (до неприятных болевых ощущений) а сейчас спокойно стою уже 30 секунд. В общем надеюсь что вы разберётесь в своем вопросе, решите свои проблемы и найдете причину и я тоже разберусь и решу свои проблемы. Удачи и здоровья 👍


----------



## Марусяя (30 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все, что непонятно и не подтверждается, скорее невроз.
> Лекарства от невроза принимаете?
> По снимкам нельзя судить о причине точно, можно предполагать.
> По описанию - не похоже на причину в шейном отделе, так как нет признаков миелита.
> ...


Так я вам прислала мрт сюда, описание.. На почту тоже самое прислать? Доктор, вы скажите, главное, - - у меня для операции есть ли показания по мрт? Я про стеноз...


----------



## Elka66 (30 Мар 2022)

Надо, с контрастом голову и шею,повторить игольчатую,исключить дисметаболические миопатии и наследственные,разбираться дальше,в Москве,кстати  была у Левицкого,ни о чем,если уж решите ехать в Москву рекомендую Захарову,по нервно мышечным и Брылева,он больше по бас и РС,но человек молодой, думающий,не равнодушный


----------



## Марусяя (30 Мар 2022)

Радим написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Если вы не против, я сюда влезу) Все что вы описываете - у меня похожее уже год, то проходит, то уходит. Я читал вашу прошлую тему, у вас там тоже ушло и на долго. У меня три протрузии в шее, тело кривое, не сильно конечно (окружающие в упор не видят даже если намекать), но все же кривое и это сказывается на мышцах - они натянутые. Вот вы описываете слабость в мышцах, тяжесть - у меня похожее переодически по левой стороне, НО. По факту эта тяжесть как бы не определить со стороны, я не падаю на одну сторону, да и сила вроде одинаковая. Вы пишите что кружку поднять не можете - представьте себе человека, который кружку поднять не может и потом у него бац и все прошло счастливо и на долго. То есть "не могу кружку поднять" - это мол серьезно как бы, такое не проходит по щелчку пальцев, так? Так. Я когда в уныние ухожу, в панику, я и аппетит на неделю теряю (а я человек так сказать любящий искУшать)), лежу сутками и ничего не хочу - анализируя, я понимаю, что потеря аппетита и так далее случились со мной когда я себя как бы внутреннее чуть ли уже не проводил в последний путь. Проходят годы, а мы с вами живы, стабильны - странно, не так ли? Честно, если я сейчас впаду в такую панику, мои "просто ощущение слабости в левой части тела" - обернутся в "встать не могу" и так далее, я знаю как это и что это, увы но это так - вегетативная нервная система или как это называется? Очень сильная штука. Я тоже такой паникер, но оптимистичный паникер и у меня все это плавает на уровне "да, мне кранты, все плохо, но я поборюсь ещё... НЕТ, все ещё хорошо!")) А грыжа реально может такое давать судя по прочитанным 100+ мной темам и здесь и на других форумах. Как раз из-за неврологических симптомах (типа онемение, слабость - корешковый синдром?) и делают операции. Но я вот вас читаю и понимаю, что вы в 2021 году были с такими симптомами, потом все прошло и вот 2022 год и у вас снова эти симптомы - грыжа уменьшалась что ли в размерах и переставала давить на нервный корешок? А потом такая "а дай ка я ещё раз увеличусь в два раза и надавлю Марусе, чтобы она обновилась на форуме")) Извините меня за мои шутки, я знаю каково вам сейчас морально, но у меня тоже самое по сути, но благодаря тому что я научился откровенно говоря плевать на это все - симптомы уменьшились раз в 99 наверное минимум, это просто МИНИМУМ. Чтобы научиться плевать на это, у меня ушёл год. Знаете как я себя грыз и провожал 100 раз в последний поход? Потом мне надоело. Я просто начал делать гимнастику для шеи, закаливаться (контрастный душ) и знаете это помогает. Благодаря Доктору Ступину я многое понял недавно и сейчас буду обновлять свой "рацион" для оздоровления. А на счёт того, что у вас руки трясутся от отжиманий - ну так конечно, это не привычная для вас нагрузка, для ваших мышц. Это тоже самое что выйти на ринг любителю против чемпиона мира и удивляться, почему любитель не выстоял даже 1 раунда из 12. Чтобы отжиматься не только 3 раза, но и 4, 5... 30 - нужно постепенно увеличивать нагрузку? Лично я делаю это так и к примеру месяц назад я мог стоять в обычной планке только 15 секунд (до неприятных болевых ощущений) а сейчас спокойно стою уже 30 секунд. В общем надеюсь что вы разберётесь в своем вопросе, решите свои проблемы и найдете причину и я тоже разберусь и решу свои проблемы. Удачи и здоровья 👍


Спасибо за совет... Но у вас периодически, слабость, а у меня постоянно, и в принципе с того раза когда я писала, оно затихло на пару месяцев, и потом с новой силой, поэтому хочу точно узнать у доктора грыжные это дела или невроз.. Чтоб не делать лишних операций



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все, что непонятно и не подтверждается, скорее невроз.
> Лекарства от невроза принимаете?
> По снимкам нельзя судить о причине точно, можно предполагать.
> По описанию - не похоже на причину в шейном отделе, так как нет признаков миелита.
> ...


И хотела ещё спросить, если я делала мрт головы, без контраста, там сосудистые очаги, рентгенолог сказал контраст не нужен это не РС,,, имеет ли смысл делать с контрастом?


----------



## Радим (30 Мар 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Спасибо за совет... Но у вас периодически, слабость, а у меня постоянно, и в принципе с того раза когда я писала, оно затихло на пару месяцев, и потом с новой силой, поэтому хочу точно узнать у доктора грыжные это дела или невроз.. Чтоб не делать лишних операций


Согласен — узнать, уточнить, дообследоваться, даже для собственного спокойствия — это точно да. Но даже если это давит грыжа, она же на 2 месяца вас отпускала? Значит ещё можно с этим работать? Не касаясь оперативного вмешательства. Я тут читаю такие истории, которые длятся по 10 лет условно говоря, там у людей по 20 лет такие обострения и с помощью ЛФК они сохраняют пусть и не завидное свое состояние, но хотя бы до операции не доводят. В любом случаи, я так понимаю у вас было всего несколько обострений в этом плане и вы откровенно говоря ничего за это время не сделали, чтобы нового обострения не произошло? Если это так, то новое обострение было делом времени. Потому что до всего этого нас доводит неправильное отношение к своему позвоночнику и здоровью в целом и если мы сохраняем такое отношение даже после появления проблем, вернее тем более после появления проблем - никакого улучшения ждать не придется, только очевидное ухудшение, т.к. улучшение нужно заслужить. Вырезать, установить - мы всегда успеем, но знаете есть такое "не надо мне как лучше, оставьте мне как хорошо")) Ещё раз желаю вам здоровья, стабильного улучшения и разобраться во всем это, себе тоже желаю заодно!)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Так я вам прислала мрт сюда, описание.. На почту тоже самое прислать? Доктор, вы скажите, главное, - - у меня для операции есть ли показания по мрт? Я про стеноз...


надо диск смотреть, а не описание.
По описанию показаний к операции нет.


----------



## Марусяя (31 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> надо диск смотреть, а не описание.
> По описанию показаний к операции нет


Доктор а вам на почту надо диск прислать?есть такая программа? Я просто не разбираюсь в этом. И что вы посоветуете по поводу мрт головы, надо ли повторить с контрастом?



Радим написал(а):


> Согласен — узнать, уточнить, дообследоваться, даже для собственного спокойствия — это точно да. Но даже если это давит грыжа, она же на 2 месяца вас отпускала? Значит ещё можно с этим работать? Не касаясь оперативного вмешательства. Я тут читаю такие истории, которые длятся по 10 лет условно говоря, там у людей по 20 лет такие обострения и с помощью ЛФК они сохраняют пусть и не завидное свое состояние, но хотя бы до операции не доводят. В любом случаи, я так понимаю у вас было всего несколько обострений в этом плане и вы откровенно говоря ничего за это время не сделали, чтобы нового обострения не произошло? Если это так, то новое обострение было делом времени. Потому что до всего этого нас доводит неправильное отношение к своему позвоночнику и здоровью в целом и если мы сохраняем такое отношение даже после появления проблем, вернее тем более после появления проблем - никакого улучшения ждать не придется, только очевидное ухудшение, т.к. улучшение нужно заслужить. Вырезать, установить - мы всегда успеем, но знаете есть такое "не надо мне как лучше, оставьте мне как хорошо")) Ещё раз желаю вам здоровья, стабильного улучшения и разобраться во всем это, себе тоже желаю заодно!)


Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Доктор а вам на почту надо диск прислать?есть такая программа? Я просто не разбираюсь в этом.


Либо сжать ZIP или RAR и прислать, либо поставить на файлообменник и тут поставить ссылку для доступа к просмотру. 


Марусяя написал(а):


> И что вы посоветуете по поводу мрт головы, надо ли повторить с контрастом?


Не вижу показаний, только если для самоуспокоения.


----------



## АлексейТ (1 Апр 2022)

Добрый день.Извините что влез в тему - может грыжа или другая проблема с позвоночником давать ощущение жжения на коже над проблемным местом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2022)

АлексейТ написал(а):


> Добрый день. Извините что влез в тему - может грыжа или другая проблема с позвоночником давать ощущение жжения на коже над проблемным местом?


Может.
Но каждый случай индивидуален.


----------



## Марусяя (1 Апр 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Либо сжать ZIP или RAR и прислать, либо поставить на файлообменник и тут поставить ссылку для доступа к просмотру.
> 
> Не вижу показаний, только если для самоуспокоения.


Доктор, здравствуйте, спасибо что отвечаете, и ещё хотела спросить-когда делала игольчатую эмг, врач сказала нет никаких миопатий и атрофий, РС там было бы видно, какие нибудь отклонения?
И наверно бы видно было воздействия грыжи на мышцы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> ...когда делала игольчатую эмг, врач сказала нет никаких миопатий и атрофий, РС там было бы видно, какие нибудь отклонения?


Конечно было бы.


----------



## Марусяя (1 Апр 2022)

Спасибо вам ОГРОМНОЕ ДОКТОР СТУПИН! не знаю имя отчества, извините... Спасибо за ваше уделенное время и советы.

Про лекарства от невроза, мне назначили зипрексу, но началась акатизия и судороги, 2 месяца мучалась этим.. Потом антидепрессант назначили, пью, но эффекта нет совсем, все симптомы на месте (((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> ... антидепрессант назначили, пью, но эффекта нет совсем, все симптомы на месте (((


Сколько принимаете антидепрессанты?


----------



## Марусяя (2 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, антидепрессант принимаю 3ю неделю.. И хотела ещё спросить, ночью последнее время просыпаюсь по 5-7 раз, из-за того что сильно затекают руки, и бывают ноги, (ноги реже), это связано с грыжей,? Или это из-за мышц... Года 3 назад тоже было, прошло само по себе, сейчас опять.иногда затекают вся сторона, на которой лежу, очень неприятно, тк постоянно просыпаюсь, начинаю шевелится чтобы прошло.


----------



## AleksandrSochi2014 (2 Апр 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> ... сейчас опять.иногда затекают вся сторона, на которой лежу, очень неприятно, тк постоянно просыпаюсь, начинаю шевелится чтобы прошло.


Маруся у тебя больные мышцы шеи не грыжа дает а мышцы. Вегетативные расстройства и ВСД мышцы шеи. Лечите мышцы. Миопрессурой и тригерные точки и фиброз мышц. У меня все тело в фиброзе сейчас лечусь. Есть успехи только начал лечиться. Фиброз еще свежий и сильно не закаялся. В шеи тоже фиброз у меня. Дает на уши звон в ушах и будто чернички в ухе. Было за два года на три недели будто кантужаный. Уши сильно звенели и плохо слышал. Проверял ушную раковину на март все в порядке. Очень много людей с вашей похожей проблемой а врачи говорят все ары во всем она виновата. Человек на 75% состоит из мышц и нет не одного врача кто бы их лечил. Есть Каналы доктора Лукьянова Андрей Петровича и Конкина на ютуби посмотрите их. Ваша болезнь миофесеональный синдром.


----------



## Evgeniy_d (2 Апр 2022)

@AleksandrSochi2014, Вы самостоятельно лечите мышцы или ходите к специалисту ?


----------



## AleksandrSochi2014 (2 Апр 2022)

Evgeniy_d написал(а):


> @AleksandrSochi2014, Вы самостоятельно лечите мышцы или ходите к специалисту ?


Я хожу к специалисту. В России только 2 именно врача по образованию кто лечит я у одного из из врачей. Но есть ученики и бывшие больные которые тоже лечат и хорошо. Есть кто сам прикол к этому но там будет успех только если не запущенная болезнь. Я лечусь в казане. Больных как я очень много это болезнь 21 века из за малоподвижного образа жизни. Гаджетов и офисной работы. Мы прошли все круги ада по врачам по костоправам и остеопатам и у меня нет не грыжи не протрузий. Сколько денег и мучений.

Лечение очень болезненное так как больные мышцы превращаются в фиброз а это значит как кость или хряща. И его надо разбить разрушить это долго и больно и не дешево. Чем раньше будет лечить тем легче. А главное то что уйма людей которые прошли этот путь и стали здоровы. У кого лечусь раскалывал то что у парня были проблемы с шеей и у него было тошнота головокружение и головные боли. Так он так мучился что ему предложили удалить одну мышцу шеи и удалил он. Стало легче но потом вернулась и теперь он лечит шею как надо.


----------



## La murr (2 Апр 2022)

@AleksandrSochi2014, Вы бы создали собственную тему и поделились своими проблемами, достижениями и впечатлениями от лечения.


----------



## AleksandrSochi2014 (2 Апр 2022)

La murr написал(а):


> @AleksandrSochi2014, Вы бы создали собственную тему и поделились своими проблемами, достижениями и впечатлениями от лечения.


Люди не знаю об этом и думают грыжа виновата. Как он зайдет на эту тему если он не слышал о ней и подумает у меня же грыжа а не МФС, только случайно на обсуждение прочтет и вникнет. А мая история как у всех мучение и леченее не меньше мучений дает. Это больно, но когда намучаешься очень легко терпится. В ютубе все рассказано и показано. А я только начал лечиться 15 прессу и если в 100 уложусь буду рад. Но у меня панкриотит обострился и это усложняет так как на лечение от болей испытываешь сильный стресс. Болею 2 года почти. А если бы начал лечить хотяб 5 месяцев назад все было бы на много легче.


----------



## Марусяя (2 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, хочу ещё спросить, какое исследование самое информативно на миастению? Мне делали эмг током только рук, в интернете прочитала что она не всегда её показывает. Сегодня попыталась утром присесть 5 раз, больше не смогла сильная слабость сразу, причём такая что даже на ноги встать не могу, они Подкашиваются, и слабость сразу во всем теле, руки, мышцы спины.. Начиталась страстей про миастению переживаю((


----------



## Elka66 (2 Апр 2022)

Врача  невролога ищите ,специалиста по нервномышечным заболеваниям,очно,много чего есть для определения миастении,в том же энмг,есть часть обследований подтверждающее миастению


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, хочу ещё спросить, какое исследование самое информативно на миастению?


Живете где?


----------



## Марусяя (3 Апр 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Живете где?


Под калязиным


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2022)

Тогда вот так правильно!


> Врача невролога ищите ,специалиста по нервномышечным заболеваниям,очно,много чего есть для определения миастении,в том же энмг,есть часть обследований подтверждающее миастению


----------



## Марусяя (3 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, я же делала стимуляционную эмг, руки смотрели,. 2 раза причём делала, делала к-т средостенья, норма. Кфк анализ-норма.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2022)

Всё, что не нашло объективного доказательства, пока не найдется - невроз.


----------



## Alik (4 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, а почему сразу невроз, почему не сказать - я не знаю, что с Вами. Невроз - это септезный диагноз, а не пока найдется доказательство  чего-то другого.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2022)

@Alik, наверное ....серьезный диагноз?
Мне кажется я так и ответил.
Переставляю слова местами.
Пока не найдется объективного доказательства всего перечисленного - это невроз.


----------



## tankist (5 Апр 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Спасибо вам ОГРОМНОЕ ДОКТОР СТУПИН! не знаю имя отчества, извините... Спасибо за ваше уделенное время и советы.


Фёдор Петрович.


----------



## Марусяя (8 Апр 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Всё, что не нашло объективного доказательства, пока не найдется - невроз.


Здравствуйте доктор! Я сдала анализ к ацетилхолиновым рецепторам, результат 0,31 (норма <0,45).скажите пожалуйста он у меня отрицательный?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2022)

Да


----------



## Марусяя (17 Апр 2022)

Здравствуйте, уважаемый @Доктор Ступин! Сделала мрт головы с контрастом, все нормально, РС исключили. Скажите пожалуйста можно ли исключить миастению если антитела к ацетилхолиновым рецепторам 0,3. Кфк 30.средостенье норма по к-т.. И энмг рук в январе без паталогий.. Можно ли 100%исключить миастению? Сегодня немного дала нагрузку в виде уборки, совсем немного, слабость усилилась в разы в руках и ногах, и очень тяжело сразу дышать, ощущение что задохнусь... Конечно страшно. Потом встаёшь на ноги а они прямо Подкашиваются, как паралич, и руки также((самое неприятное что ощущение слабости я ощущаю в мышцах даже лёжа, чувствую тяжесть в них....и болят мышцы потом какбудто я гантели таскал.


----------



## Марусяя (13 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все, что непонятно и не подтверждается, скорее невроз...
> Пришлите МРТ на почту.


Здравствуйте доктор, прошу прощения что не отвечала долго, вы сказали можно вам отослать снимок мрт на почту... Вы посмотрите? Пожалуйста.. Я вам отправила, но фамилию не обозначил, я там елена Елена. Посмотрите пожалуйста, вы говорили, скажете нужна ли операция при такой грыжи..

Фёдор Петрович, ещё хотела спросить, как часто надо делать мрт шеи, для отслеживания роста грыжи, у меня там стеноз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, ещё хотела спросить, как часто надо делать мрт шеи, для отслеживания роста грыжи, у меня там стеноз.


Не болит и не надо! Заболит сделаете!


----------



## Марусяя (13 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не болит и не надо! Заболит сделаете!


У меня шея не болит, у меня болит плечо, и немеют большой и указательный палец, от плеча отдаёт в пальцы боль.. Но это недавно. А стеноз у меня 7 мм уже лет 10..последнее мрт в апреле того года. Просто врачи пугают с этим стенозом, вы могли бы посмотреть моё мрт, я вам на почту отослала. Мне очень важно ВАШЕ мнение..
Да и лишних 5000 на мрт нет постоянно переделывать
И знаете Фёдор Петрович, у нас такие невролог, пришла, ему лет 25..плечами пожимает на мои вопросы и даже мрт не спросил и не смотрел.. Поэтому надежда на вас


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2022)

Если клиническая картина меняется, то МРТ контрольное делается.
Когда стала болеть рука?

МРТ куда посылали?


----------



## Марусяя (13 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> МРТ куда посылали?


Мрт вам на почту, сегодня в 2 ночи... Рука где-то с месяц болит, но у меня мышцы деревянные, массажист сказал это зажало.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2022)

Проверьте sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## Марусяя (13 Июн 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, я ещё раз вам отправила мрт на почту, только с почты TheABOKADO@yandex.ru, посмотрите пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2022)

Ваше, а то имена разные?
Какая рука болит?


----------



## Марусяя (13 Июн 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, да. Болит правая от плеча и до пальцев.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2022)

Совпадает.
Теперь надо найти подтверждение тому, что кроме боли есть и другие корешковый симптомы:
- слабость
- нарушение чувствительности
- рефлекторные нарушения

Это можно сделать либо по старинке - осмотром врача невролога с оценкой этих функций. 
Либо по современному - ЭНМГ.


----------



## Марусяя (13 Июн 2022)

Энмг в норме, делала игольчатую в апреле этом, врач сказала никаких миопатий нет. 
Сильно ли плохое у меня мрт? Опасен ли стеноз такой.. Большая грыжа? Что делать? Стала делать гимнастику плечо почти не болит, но при сидении немеет кисть, бегают колики. 
И есть ли смысл переделать мрт? Это год назад делала.

У невролога была месяц назад, сила нормальная, чувствую тоже, а рефлекс снижен был около кисти.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> У невролога была месяц назад, сила нормальная, чувствую тоже, а рефлекс снижен был около кисти


Снижение рефлекса признак поражения нерва, учитывая зону онемения - вполне попадает под корешковый синдром.
При таком раскладе надо задать вопрос - насколько сильно болит? Может уже и на операцию согласны?
Если боль терпимая, то обычно пациент отвечает что не готов, но переживает за то, что нерв пострадает и потому будет поздно.
Задаете?


----------



## Марусяя (14 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снижение рефлекса признак поражения нерва, учитывая зону онемения - вполне попадает под корешковый синдром.
> При таком раскладе надо задать вопрос - насколько сильно болит? Может уже и на операцию согласны?
> Если боль терпимая, то обычно пациент отвечает что не готов, но переживает за то, что нерв пострадает и потому будет поздно.
> Задаете?


Я на операцию не готова. 
Я хочу понять на сколько плохое мрт, все врачи говорят разное, кто-то режь, а кто-то говорит не трогай. Операцию НЕ ХОЧУ


----------



## Марусяя (14 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снижение рефлекса признак поражения нерва, учитывая зону онемения - вполне попадает под корешковый синдром.
> При таком раскладе надо задать вопрос - насколько сильно болит? Может уже и на операцию согласны?
> Если боль терпимая, то обычно пациент отвечает что не готов, но переживает за то, что нерв пострадает и потому будет поздно.
> Задаете?


И мне непонятно почему Энмг в норме, я даже спросила у неё, если от грыжи идут плохие дела, она сказала что было бы видно.. А у меня абсолютная норма.. Что это значит?
Операция это крайняя ведь мера, мне можно как-то без неё обойтись?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> И мне непонятно почему Энмг в норме, я даже спросила у неё, если от грыжи идут плохие дела, она сказала что было бы видно.. А у меня абсолютная норма.. Что это значит?


Это значит что поражение незначительное или на том момент не проявило себя, обычно надо не менее 2 недель от начала боли, чтобы были явные ЭНМГ признаки. 
Месяц прошел. Можно переделать.


----------



## Марусяя (14 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это значит что поражение незначительное или на том момент не проявило себя, обычно надо не менее 2 недель от начала боли, чтобы были явные ЭНМГ признаки.
> Месяц прошел. Можно переделать.


А мрт надо переделывать?
И вы так и не ответили опасен ли такой стеноз?
И какие у меня перспективы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> А мрт надо переделывать?


Нет


Марусяя написал(а):


> И вы так и не ответили опасен ли такой стеноз?


Это не оценивают по размеру стеноза, а по последствиям стеноза


Марусяя написал(а):


> И какие у меня перспективы?


180 см, 70 кг, длинна ног 94 см, размер бюста 4, зарплата от 100 000.


----------



## Марусяя (14 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет
> 
> Это не оценивают по размеру стеноза, а по последствиям стеноза
> 
> 180 см, 70 кг, длинна ног 94 см, размер бюста 4, зарплата от 100 000.


Как же,, там есть критическая норма стеноза, так мне врач говорил. То есть сейчас не переживать? А то я накрутила, тк наш невролог глядя на моё мрт, сказал что может паоализовать!!!! Причём полный паралич тела, я клянусь, это его слова, и что мне надо бежать на операцию и оформить инвалидность потом


----------



## Марусяя (14 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 180 см, 70 кг, длинна ног 94 см, размер бюста 4, зарплата от 100 000.


Нет, я 170,бюст 2,,зарплата 0....(((((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Как же,, там есть критическая норма стеноза, так мне врач говорил. То есть сейчас не переживать?


Я бы не стал. 



Марусяя написал(а):


> А то я накрутила, тк наш невролог глядя на моё мрт, сказал что может паоализовать!!!!


Парализовать может - возможность 0.1-1%
Паралич после операции - 0.1-1%



Марусяя написал(а):


> Нет, я 170,бюст 2,,зарплата 0....(((((


Будет!


----------



## Марусяя (14 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Будет!


Вы ещё и с юмором! Как приятно общаться)))
А за год грыжа не могла сильно вырасти? Я по поводу онемения пальцев, почему-то они ведь онемели.
И можно ли мне делать упражнения для шеи с моей грыжей?


----------



## Марусяя (14 Июн 2022)

Я так понимаю чтоб прошло онемения, надо освободить корешок? Гимнастикой это возможно? Или только дексаметазон капельницы, врач которые местный выписал
А могло защемит корешок из-за того что я спала на очень кривом диване? У меня ночью аж затекали руки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Я так понимаю чтоб прошло онемения, надо освободить корешок? Гимнастикой это возможно?


На онемение надо вообще не обращать внимания.
И лечится онемение (и слабость) электростимуляцией, сосудорасширяющими, нейропротекторами, витаминами, массажами и ЛФК. 
Лечить надо боль и слабость.
Вот тут Дексаметазон имеет право быть для освобождения корешка за счет устранения воспаления с грыжи, это на первом этапе (до 3 месяцев) и при существенной боли!
А дальше освобождение корешка за счет резорбции (до 1 года).


----------



## Марусяя (14 Июн 2022)

Нейропротектор это типа ипидакрин? Его можно пропить?
И что такое резорбция?
Фёдор Петрович, есть у вас комплекс упражнений которые не навредят? Там же не все можно делать.

Какое счастье, что есть такие врачи! Которые помогают безвозмездно... это так чудно в наше меркантильное время. Низкий вам поклон Фёдор Петрович!  🌹


----------



## Krech (14 Июн 2022)

@Марусяя, извините что вмешиваюсь , прочитал всю тему , может пропустил , у вас грыжа в одном сегменте ? И какой размер.? А резорбция , это типа саморассасывания грыжи )) все о ней мечтают .)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Нейропротектор это типа ипидакрин? Его можно пропить?


Можно. Это потому что есть дома? А остальное побоку?


Марусяя написал(а):


> И что такое резорбция?


Ответ чуть ниже!
Это то, о чем мечтают все на этом форуме!


Марусяя написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, есть у вас комплекс упражнений которые не навредят? Там же не все можно делать.


Конечно, только важнее не что делаете, а как!
Можно и в спортзале заниматься, если правильно!








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				



9.10.11. С чего начнете?


Марусяя написал(а):


> Какое счастье, что есть такие врачи! Которые помогают безвозмездно... это так чудно в наше меркантильное время. Низкий вам поклон Фёдор Петрович!  🌹


Это потому что, уже все есть!


----------



## Марусяя (15 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно. Это потому что есть дома? А остальное побоку?
> 
> Ответ чуть ниже!
> Это то, о чем мечтают все на этом форуме!
> ...


Нейромидин да, есть дома, но может что-то другое посоветуете пропить, я писала в начале темы, что у меня еще сильная мышечная слабость, везде, руки ноги...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2022)

Марусяя написал(а):


> Нейромидин да, есть дома, но может что-то другое посоветуете пропить, я писала в начале темы, что у меня еще сильная мышечная слабость, везде, руки ноги...


Назначения делает врач на осмотре, в стандарте это препарат типа нейромилдина и типа трентала. Спросите у врача.


----------

